

UBench: IronJS (F#-JIT) vs. V8 vs. TraceMonkey - budu
http://ugh.cc/ubench-ironjs-f-jit-vs-v8-vs-tracemonkey/

======
mnemonik
The blog doesn't have a place for me to comment, but I would like to ask the
author to post the actual code he ran for each benchmark verbatim rather than
an English description.

Hopefully the author is watching the comments here.

